# instructions for bleeding Teves ABS please



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

i'v searched a lot of places but as much detail as i can find is "cycle the solenoid valves using the VAGcom....."
http://www.delmarlearning.com/...id=11
can somebody provide more detail on how to bleed an early ABS (90 Jetta/Rado/Passat) unit that has been removed from the vehicle and as result has air in the system.
What i have done: 
Cracked the 2 output lines on the ABS unit, applied brakes with key on and allowed fluid to come out until no more air. The rear brake fluid came out as a stream, the fronts I had to pump a stroke at a time (like a regular MC).
Bled the calipers per Bentley - again the rears bled continuously with the key on & pedal depressed, the fronts took one pump at a time like bleeding regular brakes.
The problem - pump runs continuously and from what i've read online so far it most likely has air internally of the ABS unit that needs removed.
Its the only thing thats is keeping me from putting this car on the road - and i really dont want to convert to non-ABS
Some good reading for anyone else that wants to learn about brakes....
http://books.google.com/books?...R8,M1


_Modified by OhioBenz at 9:58 AM 12-31-2007_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: instructions for bleeding Teves ABS please (OhioBenz)*

Bump for some Tech help!!!!


----------



## mmihm06 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: instructions for bleeding Teves ABS please (OhioBenz)*

I've got a book that outlines bleed procedures for almost everything... the problem is the book is in Ohio (where I go to school) and I am in Michigan








If you still haven't figured it out I may be able to help next week.
For now just keep bleeding it right at the fittings on the unit. It's a real pain and takes a long time to get all the air out.
Good luck. 


_Modified by mmihm06 at 1:52 PM 1-1-2008_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: instructions for bleeding Teves ABS please (mmihm06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmihm06* »_I've got a book that outlines bleed procedures for almost everything... the problem is the book is in Ohio (where I go to school) and I am in Michigan








If you still haven't figured it out I may be able to help next week.
For now just keep bleeding it right at the fittings on the unit. It's a real pain and takes a long time to get all the air out.
Good luck. 

_Modified by mmihm06 at 1:52 PM 1-1-2008_

yeah - bleeding at the fittings worked great - but we are pretty sure there is air trapped in the valvebody cos this unit was completely drained for a motor replacement. I have a Bentley BTW, somebody sent me a link to a Peugeot page that had ALMOST everything I needed - except for ONE page LOL....
http://www.505turbo.com/forum/...eaded
So if nothing else this may turn out to be the only FAQ on early Teves ABS cos there sure is nothing else even in the archives


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: instructions for bleeding Teves ABS please (OhioBenz)*

no ideas guys?????
wheres the real tech help when i need it..............


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: instructions for bleeding Teves ABS please (OhioBenz)*

IIRC there is a procedure to bleed the brakes using the vag-com.
You put the car up on jacks, 
connect the vag-com.
Select ABS
then one of the options on the ABS screen gives you the testing / bleeding procedure.
You need 2 people, one to operate the vag and the brake pedal the other to bleed the brakes as required by the vag display.
The software takes you through the whole process telling you when to apply brake pressure and what bleed screws to open and close.
IIRC it's just the front bleed screws used.
This is all just from memory so if anyone can describe the procedure with more detail then please do so.


----------

